# Using frozen chicken stock



## tommyyate (Aug 7, 2009)

I made some chicken stock the other day and froze the stock in different portions (one cup, muffin size, and ice cube sizes).  I plan on using the stock as a base for poaching chicken, making risotto, etc..  Is there a general guideline on how much stock to add to water in creating chicken broth??

Also, is it true that frozen stock will only keep for a month in the freezer?

Thanks.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 7, 2009)

It depends on how much you reduced it. I usually don't add water to my stock once it is finished. If you reduced it to the point of being thick and syrup-y, you can add water. Generally speaking (yes, there are exceptions), broth is made by simmering meats and/or vegetables, whereas stock uses bones. Stock is more gelatinous because of simmering bones, but broth may have more flavor. (Gisslen, p. 209)
I wouldn't add water.


----------



## tommyyate (Aug 7, 2009)

Wyogal,

The stock I made primarily was with bones and it was to the consistency of gelatin (after being in the refrigerator overnight).  So, if I understand you correctly, I don't need to add any water to this if I plan to use it as a base for cooking?  I always thought that chicken stock was used as an ingredient to make a broth.  I don't understand, let's say I need 2 cups of chicken broth for something -- what amount of my frozen chicken stock do I need to add to water in order to make this?

Thanks


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 7, 2009)

It depends on how strong it is. If you want, you could add 1:1 ratio, especially if it is thick and gelatinous. There's no way to tell as we can't taste how flavorful your stock is and how flavorful you want your broth to be, and what you are using it for, specifically.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2009)

Traditionally stock was made from simmering bones and broth was made from meat. Stock was used as an ingredient to make soup. You would not have a bowl of stock by itself. You would add meat and veggies and seasoning to it to make a soup. These days though the terms stock and broth are often used interchangeably. 

There is no need to water your stock down the way you have it. Use it as is.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 7, 2009)

yep, like I originally stated, I wouldn't add water.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 7, 2009)

...and it will keep forever in the freezer if tightly sealed.


----------



## tommyyate (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, thanks all for making me a chicken stock expert.


----------



## GB (Aug 7, 2009)

If you already made the stock and it was gelatinous as you say then we did not make you a chicken stock expert. You did that all by yourself.


----------



## tommyyate (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, I did take some notes from watching Alton Brown's Good Eats episode of making chicken stock.


----------

